# Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Dezembro 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2020 às 12:05)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Dez 2020 às 17:40)

GFS com muito boa "cara" para a próxima sexta-feira. Prevê precipitação para as horas com mais frio


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2020 às 19:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> GFS com muito boa "cara" para a próxima sexta-feira. Prevê precipitação para as horas com mais frio


O ECM prevê alguma acumulação 





Na generalidade do território é este o cenário. Alguma acumulação também prevista na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros e até perto de Leiria.


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2020 às 19:14)

joralentejano disse:


> O ECM prevê alguma acumulação
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É impressão minha ou a cidade de Lamego poderá ter neve ?
Pelo mapa parece me ter ....

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2020 às 19:27)

joselamego disse:


> É impressão minha ou a cidade de Lamego poderá ter neve ?
> Pelo mapa parece me ter ....
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Sim!


----------



## guimeixen (2 Dez 2020 às 19:30)

joselamego disse:


> É impressão minha ou a cidade de Lamego poderá ter neve ?
> Pelo mapa parece me ter ....
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



Este mapa também coloca:


----------



## guimeixen (2 Dez 2020 às 19:38)

Previsões de acumulados de neve pelo site meteoexploration.
http://www.meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=en

Norte:






Centro:






Portalegre:





E um pontinho na Fóia:


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2020 às 19:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim!


Obrigado amigo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2020 às 19:43)

guimeixen disse:


> Este mapa também coloca:


Obrigado amigo

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2020 às 08:54)

Primeira entrada fria deste Inverno meteorológico e neve no Alto Alentejo. Isto promete, mas espero que não seja um "bom princípio"...






O AEMET subiu a cota para 800 m no final da sexta-feira, mas acredito que há bastante potencial nesta entrada, até porque tenho o circuito directo ligado desde o Pólo Norte


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2020 às 09:46)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2020 às 10:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> A 6z está de sonho aqui, não mexe mais!



A 0z estava bastante interessante





Já tens os dados do meteograma do 06z??


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2020 às 10:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A 0z estava bastante interessante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Podes adicionar no final do link do meteograma (sem aspas) "&run=6" para veres a run enquanto ainda sai. Aplica se às outras também. 

Edit: tem de ser o link direto. https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=PORTALEGRE&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m&run=6


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2020 às 11:53)

Que sonho quase realizado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2020 às 12:22)




----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2020 às 14:49)

Acumulação de neve segundo o WRF corrido com malha de 2km (como se pode ver pelas zonas onde se acumula neve espelha muito bem o relevo da PI, por outro lado a malha fina potencia "disparates" localizados):







O WRF da MeteoGalicia também prevê mais de 40mm de precipitação entre as 3h de sexta e as 3h de sábado, que seriam de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros nas serras do Litoral Norte e Centro. O mesmo prevê o HIRLAM.

Mais modesto o EURO4, com acumulados bem inferiores, mas a contemplar, por exemplo, as serras da Boa Viagem e Montachique:






O Arpege também parece ter acumulados semelhantes ao EURO4 (não tem output de neve acumulada).

O mais forreta é o ICON-EU:






Portanto há ainda grande incerteza nos acumulados e nos locais eventualmente contemplados com surpresas. Que comece o nowcasting.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Dez 2020 às 15:11)

David sf disse:


> Acumulação de neve segundo o WRF corrido com malha de 2km (como se pode ver pelas zonas onde se acumula neve espelha muito bem o relevo da PI, por outro lado a malha fina potencia "disparates" localizados):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pronto, o meu modelo preferido passou a ser o WRF


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2020 às 16:15)




----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2020 às 16:28)

Continua interessante, apesar de alguma redução na precipitação. Esperemos pela nova run do ECM e qual será a evolução previsível


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2020 às 16:43)

Cota de neve nos 300 metros amanhã aqui para o Porto 

Aqui esta zona do Marquês fica a meio +/- 150 metros


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 16:48)

Com a cota a 300 metros conforme está , nevaria nos montes e serras marítimas desde Caminha até Esposende ( no Minho ) , sem esquecer Barcelos , que também  tem altitudes elevadas perto da costa .
Sonhar não custa .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Dez 2020 às 16:54)

Amanhã parece me um ótimo dia para ir jantar um hamburger ao topo da Arrábida   O sonho comanda a vida, e ainda mais um meteo louco


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2020 às 17:04)

Snifa disse:


> Cota de neve nos 300 metros amanhã aqui para o Porto
> 
> Aqui esta zona do Marquês fica a meio +/- 150 metros



Não te safas no topo da torre dos Clérigos???  (ironia)


----------



## slbgdt (3 Dez 2020 às 17:20)

Crazyrain disse:


> Com a cota a 300 metros conforme está , nevaria nos montes e serras marítimas desde Caminha até Esposende ( no Minho ) , sem esquecer Barcelos , que também  tem altitudes elevadas perto da costa .
> Sonhar não custa .



Barcelos tem o seu pico junto a Viana, Monte de São Gonçalo a 488 metros...
Toda este serra anda acima de 400 mts..
Esperemos para ver


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Dez 2020 às 17:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Amanhã parece me um ótimo dia para ir jantar um hamburger ao topo da Arrábida   O sonho comanda a vida, e ainda mais um meteo louco



Nem a propósito...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2020 às 17:55)

Vamos ver o que nos reserva aqui a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, do alto dos seus 679 m de altitude, ainda há poucos anos nevou na zona de Fátima e na zona das Grutas de Mira de Aire, se não me engano, é casos pontuais, mas de vez em quando lá sai a "sorte grande".


----------



## pe5cinco5 (3 Dez 2020 às 17:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Nem a propósito...



Sonhar é olhar para Sul e ver a paisagem da Arrábida (isso acontece onde vivo) coberta de Neve, como acontece na Covilhã quem olha para a Estrela!

Mas para nevar na Arrábida então Montejunto, Aire e Ossa tinham que a ter garantida.

*2020, ainda faltam 27 dias para terminar.*


----------



## jamestorm (3 Dez 2020 às 18:19)

Alguma possibilidade de neve na Serra de Montejunto? antigamente acontecia ano sim ano não, quando era puto íamos lá acima ver.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2020 às 19:01)

Snifa disse:


> Cota de neve nos 300 metros amanhã aqui para o Porto
> 
> Aqui esta zona do Marquês fica a meio +/- 150 metros


Vai nevar em Santa Justa!  Não podemos é ir lá ver...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (3 Dez 2020 às 19:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Vai nevar em Santa Justa!  Não podemos é ir lá ver...



Não me digas que o Covid e a neve são bons aliados? 

Tirando o modo ironia, pois sei o que é quereres estar lá, sentir momentos únicos que raramente acontecem e tens de estar em casa.


----------



## timgomes (3 Dez 2020 às 19:30)

tudo a baixo de 600/700 vai ser sleet. T2m estao demasiado elevadas  não pensem que vai ocorrer o mesmo de 2008. mas vá nessa ocasiao cá em Arcos de Valdevez (até em elevacao 0m), houve acumulacao de 3 a 5cm a 300m. Foi uma violenta tempestade. Mas voltando ao topico, por comparacao a T2m era mais baixa (0C ou negativo em grande parte do territorio). Além disso é muito possivel que as temp não alterem muito a partir de agora (em zonas de baixa alt). Foi boa entrada mas acredito que se estamos ainda no incio de dezembro, pode ser que durante o mes hajam outras entradas


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2020 às 19:33)

timgomes disse:


> tudo a baixo de 600/700 vai ser sleet. T2m estao demasiado elevadas  não pensem que vai ocorrer o mesmo de 2008. mas vá nessa ocasiao cá em Arcos de Valdevez (até em elevacao 0m), houve acumulacao de 3 a 5cm a 300m. Foi uma violenta tempestade. Mas voltando ao topico, por comparacao a T2m era mais baixa (0C ou negativo em grande parte do territorio). Além disso é muito possivel que as temp não alterem muito a partir de agora (em zonas de baixa alt). Foi boa entrada mas acredito que se estamos ainda no incio de dezembro, pode ser que durante o mes hajam outras entradas



A diferença para 2008 pode estar aí, na T2m, uma vez que tinha havido uns dias antes uma entrada fria continental. Mas, de resto, é praticamente igual.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 19:38)

timgomes disse:


> tudo a baixo de 600/700 vai ser sleet. T2m estao demasiado elevadas  não pensem que vai ocorrer o mesmo de 2008. mas vá nessa ocasiao cá em Arcos de Valdevez (até em elevacao 0m), houve acumulacao de 3 a 5cm a 300m. Foi uma violenta tempestade. Mas voltando ao topico, por comparacao a T2m era mais baixa (0C ou negativo em grande parte do territorio). Além disso é muito possivel que as temp não alterem muito a partir de agora (em zonas de baixa alt). Foi boa entrada mas acredito que se estamos ainda no incio de dezembro, pode ser que durante o mes hajam outras entradas



Como é que as temperaturas não vão baixar a partir de agora nas zonas de mais baixa altitude e em todas , se ainda nem e sequer o pós- frontal , a massa polar propriamente dita entrou . O tempo que está neste momento não tem a nada a ver com amanhã e a próxima madrugada . Para já está apenas fresquinho.
Aliás , basta consultar o ECM , por exemplo , com as temperaturas amanhã sempre a descer ao longo do dia .


----------



## timgomes (3 Dez 2020 às 19:43)

David sf disse:


> A diferença para 2008 pode estar aí, na T2m, uma vez que tinha havido uns dias antes uma entrada fria continental. Mas, de resto, é praticamente igual.


Sim é isso mesmo, a diferenca é essa. foi entrada fria, humidade alta mas pouca pluviosidade. faz toda a diferenca. aliás anomalia -8C no 850 ECMWF, não é frequente. se isto tivesse acontecido em principios de janeiro...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Dez 2020 às 19:44)

Cheguei agora as penhas douradas, 3° e chuva forte, que gelo!


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Dez 2020 às 19:46)

Há duas hipóteses;
1ª As temperaturas podem e devem de afundar, falamos não de uma entrada marítima mas sim de um entrada polar com ingredientes marítimos, este NO é bastante traiçoeiro, tremos então que retirar cerca de 200m aos valores preocnizados.
2ª Falta de precipitação e aí sim, tudo se esfuma excepto nos locais onde ela caia .
Veremos e boa sorte para todos .


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Dez 2020 às 19:55)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Há duas hipóteses;
> 1ª As temperaturas podem e devem de afundar, falamos não de uma entrada marítima mas sim de um entrada polar com ingredientes marítimos, este NO é bastante traiçoeiro, tremos então que retirar cerca de 200m aos valores preocnizados.
> 2ª Falta de precipitação e aí sim, tudo se esfuma excepto nos locais onde ela caia .
> Veremos e boa sorte para todos .


Pensei que só eu é que tinha reparado  O ar frio vem mais de NNW/N e não de NW como é mais comum, talvez isso ajude. Os aguaceiros sim virão de NW depois rodando para NNW/N. De notar a extensão da iso -30ºC aos 500hpa, cobre uma área enorme!


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 19:58)

Duvido que haja  falta de precipitação . Desta vez todos os modelos colocam precipitação suficiente e bem distribuída .
Esta entrada parece-me que vai progredir muito rapidamente na próxima madrugada , os modelos em poucas horas colocam a cota de neve a descer 1000 metros , algo raríssimo de se ver . Esta entrada fulgurante da massa de ar polar poderá fazer toda a diferença , por exemplo na acumulação ou não a cotas mais baixas ou em eventuais surpresas .


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 19:59)

c0ldPT disse:


> Pensei que só eu é que tinha reparado  O ar frio vem mais de NNW/N e não de NW como é mais comum, talvez isso ajude. Os aguaceiros sim virão de NW depois rodando para NNW/N



Também não tinha reparado nisso . É um pormenor muito importante .


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2020 às 21:17)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Cheguei agora as penhas douradas, 3° e chuva forte, que gelo!


Ficamos à espera dos registos do nevão que vai cair na Estrela!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Dez 2020 às 21:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Ficamos à espera dos registos do nevão que vai cair na Estrela!



Só vou embora terça feira e tinha estas férias marcadas á 1 mes, que tiro xD

Vou fazendo o report, a temperatura subiu 2 graus na ultima hora e voltou a descer 1 graus, 5.1° agora e 95% humidade (estou a medir com um termómetro Baldr da amazon).


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2020 às 21:38)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Só vou embora terça feira e tinha estas férias marcadas á 1 mes, que tiro xD
> 
> Vou fazendo o report, a temperatura subiu 2 graus na ultima hora e voltou a descer 1 graus, 5.1° agora e 95% humidade (estou a medir com um termómetro Baldr da amazon).


Boa! 

Faz o seguimento aqui:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-interior-norte-e-centro-dezembro-2020.10527/


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2020 às 23:43)

Ai este WRF a fazer sonhar 






Este cenário aparece porque o modelo prevê precipitação até à noite de sexta-feira, claro.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Dez 2020 às 13:51)

Alguém pode por favor indicar como se encontra neste momento a massa de ar fria e a questão relativa á precipitação? Irá esta durar até ao final do dia de hoje como alguns modelos indicam ou até ao final do dia de amanhã como outros indicam?
Obrigado


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2020 às 14:32)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Alguém pode por favor indicar como se encontra neste momento a massa de ar fria e a questão relativa á precipitação? Irá esta durar até ao final do dia de hoje como alguns modelos indicam ou até ao final do dia de amanhã como outros indicam?
> Obrigado


A chuva deverá cessar no interior até ao final do dia.


----------



## Santofsky (4 Dez 2020 às 20:35)

Depois da Dora é provável que surja o Ernest no início da próxima semana... A ver vamos. A única coisa certa é que o monstro do anticiclone não regressará tão cedo, pelo menos nos próximos tempos!!!


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2020 às 20:15)

Mudança da circulação polar directa do Ártico para uma circulação mais habitual de Oeste/Noroeste em torno do Anticiclone dos Açores, agora a sul do arquipélago:

Nesta previsão frontal do MetOffice haverá uma primeira frente quente que varrerá a presente massa de ar polar e depois um sistema frontal cujo ramo frio estará na região de Lisboa à meia-noite de amanhã:











Segue-se um clássico pós-frontal frio, com possíveis linhas de instabilidade mais organizadas:










Na terça-feira, desenha-se a possibilidade de nova ondulação frontal mas o anticiclone em crista sobre a península ibérica terá a última palavra:


----------



## Tonton (7 Dez 2020 às 12:58)

*Depressão Ernest: Efeitos em Portugal Continental COMUNICADO Nº 1*

Informação Meteorológica
Comunicado válido entre 2020-12-07 12:15 e 2020-12-08 23:59
Depressão Ernest: Efeitos em Portugal Continental 
COMUNICADO Nº 1
No seguimento dos critérios de emissão estabelecidos para a nomeação de tempestades da época 2020-2021, foi atribuído pela AEMET (Serviço Meteorológico Espanhol) o nome Ernest à depressão que estava centrada em 48°N e 08°W no dia 07 de dezembro de 2020 às 08UTC.
Os efeitos desta depressão no território continental serão sentidos pelo aumento da intensidade do vento a partir da tarde de dia 7 de dezembro, prolongando-se até ao início da manhã de terça-feira, dia 8, com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego e até 100 km/h nas terras altas com emissão de aviso Amarelo de Rajada Máxima.
Consequentemente, prevê-se também um aumento da agitação marítima, na costa ocidental, com ondas de noroeste e altura significativa de 4 a 5 metros a norte do Cabo R aso, com emissão de aviso Amarelo de Agitação Marítima que termina ao final da tarde de dia 8.Prevê-se também ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais frequentes no Norte e Centro, que serão na forma de neve nas cotas acima de 1400/1600 metros e descendo gradualmente para 1000/1200 metros, com emissão de aviso Amarelo de Neve para a Serra da Estrela e para os distritos mais a norte de Portugal Continental nos dias 7 e 8. 
Devido ao transporte de uma massa de ar frio na circulação conjunta da referida depressão com um anticiclone localizado a sul dos Açores, prevê-se também uma descida de temperatura até quarta-feira, dia 9.
Para mais detalhes e atualizações sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar
:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/
Seg, 07 Dez 2020 12:15:05


----------



## Santofsky (7 Dez 2020 às 14:14)

Já era expectável que o Ernest fosse nomeado. E veremos se a Filomena não nos baterá à porta lá para o meio da semana...


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2020 às 04:15)

Comparando a previsão descritiva do IPMA e as cartas de análise e de previsão frontal para esta quarta-feira, parecia-me estranha aquela direcção do vento forte de Sul:

Análise das 00h de hoje dia 9:





Previsão para as 18h de hoje dia 9:





Previsão para as 00h de amanhã dia 10:





Previsão descritiva para hoje, emitida à 1:43





Só no mapa dinâmico do ECMWF encontro um pequeno vale depressionário que justifica a previsão, mas apenas no litoral centro e norte:













Por vezes, pequenos detalhes sinópticos podem ter importantes repercussões.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2020 às 16:10)

Análise frontal para os próximos três dias:


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2020 às 21:31)

Mapa para mais tarde recordar, não me lembro de uma saída destas há muito tempo...


----------



## Toby (30 Dez 2020 às 08:20)

Bom dia,

Não sou suficientemente competente para comentar isto (tenho mais fácil com os meus primos )


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2020 às 15:46)

Os próximos dias caracterizados pela passagem de nova frente fria e corrente polar pós-frontal:










O novo ano inicia-se já com todo o território continental em pós-frontal:


----------

